# Light weight gravel?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just curious is there such a thing out there? Anything lighter then the pea-gravel/aquarium gravel? 

I have wire shelves that have a max load of 83lbs per shelf. Definately want to lighten up the load. Also this substrate has to be able to have enough anchoring for live plants.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Unless youre only putting one 2.5g on it, I'd just not put any tanks onto it. A 5.5g full of just water is about 60 lbs. And I wouldn't trust a 20lb margin of error - better to get a stronger shelf, or keep the tank somewhere else.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

If only we can make lighter water.


----------

